# Wanted: Best parking garage in NYC



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

don't kill me, i'll even explain.
another parking flame thread had this one at the bottom


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

alee said:


> You'd have to be an idiot like me, or really have a need for a car to park in NYC.


I know a guy who lives in Harlem and parks on the street...in Queens. He only uses his car on weekends. It's a 12yr.old Maxima so nobody bothers it.


----------



## JumpMan495 (Jul 30, 2006)

DO NOT deal with Jordan#1 parking both in the NYC and Queens. i had my car parked there and someone came in commit criminal mischief. they said they are not responsible for the damages =(


----------

